# Parasphendale mating



## pak-40 (Aug 5, 2007)

I put them together tonite and they "hooked-up" in less than 5 minutes.

[img






]


----------



## spawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow. That's pretty exciting. How far away did you put the male from the female? Did she ever try to attack him?


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for putting the photos up.


----------



## pak-40 (Aug 5, 2007)

I found him at the top of the cage this morning. They stayed hooked up for about 7 hours. He will now live out the end of his days well-fed, living on a plant in my kitchen window.

The female was never aggressive towards him at all. I put him on the end of my finger and held him behind her. He jumped right on. She had a mealworm at the time, but even after she was finished, she acted like he was not even there.


----------



## jarek (Aug 5, 2007)

> I found him at the top of the cage this morning. They stayed hooked up for about 7 hours. He will now live out the end of his days well-fed, living on a plant in my kitchen window. The female was never aggressive towards him at all. I put him on the end of my finger and held him behind her. He jumped right on. She had a mealworm at the time, but even after she was finished, she acted like he was not even there.


7 hours? my mates only for about 10 to 30 minutes and male geting of her is that enough?


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 5, 2007)

Yep 10-30 mins will be ok, some just stay on for longer :roll:


----------



## jarek (Aug 5, 2007)

well they've been mating plenty of times and it's funny when male coming of the female she starting to move and he chasing her again:d


----------



## Asa (Aug 5, 2007)

> well they've been mating plenty of times and it's funny when male coming of the female she starting to move and he chasing her again:d


Kinda sounds like he didn't get enough.


----------



## pak-40 (Sep 3, 2007)

They mated back on the 5th of August and she is laying this morning.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice i love this species


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 3, 2007)

Yay! Finally!  8)


----------

